# The application was unable to start correctly 0xc000007b



## laukejas (Aug 1, 2010)

Hello,

I have this infamous error. I already googled a lot, but solutions worked. I'm trying to run opencpn.exe program, and get this error. This program worked before. Tried reinstalling, but nothing changed (even with different version of the program).
Therefore, error must be somewhere else.

I have Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit.

What I tried:

chkdsk C: /r (no errors found)
sfc /scannow (found some errors, but unable to fix)
reinstalling Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 C++ Redistributable x86 (Control Panel shows that I also have 2005 and 2008 versions, x64).
reinstalling .net framework 3.5 and 4.0
fixing registry with CCleaner

I have turned off Windows Restore, but anyways, I wouldn't know when to restore to, since last I checked that program was more than few months ago.

Problem still persists. I don't want to reinstall Windows just for this one thing.

Could someone please help me out?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Read Post # 5 and 6 from here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-correctly-0xc000007b-636319.html#post3669254

Also please do NOT use any registry cleaners (not even CCleaner's) as it can cause harm to your computer. Also I reocmmend turning Windows Restore back on.


----------



## laukejas (Aug 1, 2010)

I'll have my Windows DVD only on weekend (it is in another city), so maybe there is something else I can try until then?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Running Windows Startup repair should fix the issue.

You could try chkdsk again.


----------



## laukejas (Aug 1, 2010)

Well, there is nothing wrong with startup... Why would I do that?

Anyway, I tried, Startup repair runs forever, doesn't allow to cancel.

Chkdsk - as before...


Strange thing - I tried running that program with as administrator, and it works! Without administrator rights - same error.

What could that mean?


----------

